# 2nd completed polymer clay blank



## Carl Fisher (Jan 19, 2014)

So this one was a little different method that we're trying.  It's going to take some work to get the kinks out and use some nicer canes for future versions, but I think I like the control over the background better this way rather than just packing between a bunch of canes and squishing it all together and rolling it.

The flower cane was a left over slice of experiment cane and the leaves were from Chrissy's first canes.  

Pardon the scratches in the finish.  This one is not going to be a keeper but I wanted to assemble it and put it to the side for future reference.


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 19, 2014)

Nice prototype Carl.

Ray


----------



## Marko50 (Jan 21, 2014)

Carl Fisher said:


> So this one was a little different method that we're trying.  It's going to take some work to get the kinks out and use some nicer canes for future versions, but I think I like the control over the background better this way rather than just packing between a bunch of canes and squishing it all together and rolling it.



I'm a big fan of having "control" over your design! Keep us posted on your method.


----------



## pshib (Jan 22, 2014)

Way better than what I've tried to do.


----------

